# Phreebsd's 1985 ATC70 Restore Thread



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm starting this thread to chronicle the several month process of restoring my ATC70. I love the bike and have talked about restoring it for several years now. The talking ends and the work begins. The bike runs great and will pull a wheelie in 3rd gear. You can wheelie one of these for long distances easily. Fun ride.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

priority 1: seat.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

VERY nice


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Good to see another members resto. thread. Also nice to see pic's ....pic's or its all B/S IMO! Sadly my build is almost complete. Its been a very fun but tiring build...a mixed bitter/sweet feeling when it all comes together in the end. I hope you have as fun with this 70 as I've had with the 300!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

sweet. i really got to get back to work on my lil 50. its got pushed to the back of the shop since all the other lil projects came along


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bump530 said:


> sweet. i really got to get back to work on my lil 50. its got pushed to the back of the shop since all the other lil projects came along


u got a XR50? 
or mini trail 50?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Them little 70 are strong for a little bike and are great for wheelies. A friend of mine re did his a few years back ill see if he has any pics


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice winter project..


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

You mean these cold days haven't yeilded any progress?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

None yet. Been still riding it. Got just a bit longer till funds are there.


----------

